# Fishfinder Problem



## Wageoar (May 8, 2003)

I am experiencing a problem with my Lowrance LMS-350. When I transmit with my marine radio the screen on the fishfinder will re-boot. Any ideas on what might be causing this interference.


----------



## fish eater (Jan 4, 2005)

It could be electrical interference possibly. My Lowrance recommends that for best performance, wire it directly to the battery seperately. Not out of a panel or a fuse box. Also, it should have a fuse (3 amp I think) in the power cord closer to the power source, than to the unit. Hope this can help ya maybe.


----------



## Wageoar (May 8, 2003)

Thanks for the reply fish eater. I will check to see how it is wired and make some changes to see if it helps. Waiting for my screen to refresh each time I use the radio is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## sce-to-aux (Feb 3, 2004)

i had the same problem but only when my battery power was low. you might be dipping below the minimum power requirement threshold for your unit. transmit on low power or make sure your batterey is fully charged


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

definately a low voltage problem. Check your battery to see if it needs to be replaced or your charging system. This unit is really sensitive to low voltage. A vhf transmitting on high power uses more juice than you think.

Wayne


----------



## Wageoar (May 8, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll check the battery first as I,m not sure how old it is and how much it is putting out.


----------

